# Ducato/Boxer Gearboxes Fail at low milage? - X post notifica



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I didn't know about this sub-topic so posted a debate entitled "Why Ducato/Boxer Gearboxes Fail at low milage?" into the Base Chassis/Ducato forum. Might be of interest particularly to someone who has a gearbox interest.



site admin note - original thread now moved to Engine / gearbox


----------

